# Baby Proof Yarn Storage



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Is there such a thing? My grandson Mark is forever stealing my balls of yarn and taking off with them. I crocheted him a ball, but he would rather just have the yarn. He is too little to learn to crochet just yet, not even 2. But when he is old enough, I foresee having to get him his own yarn and teach him. In the meantime, how can I keep him out of my yarn? He can already open the storage tote I keep it in. Short of locking it all in the trunk of the car, there is no place that he can't get at it.


----------



## Windy_jem (Feb 19, 2006)

Put it in a flatter storage container and slip it under the bed. Out of sight, out of mind!  
Good luck!


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

Now is probably a good time to start teaching him he can't just touch other people's things. I know it seems too young, but I found our sons did understand and it made life so much easier for all of us.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

We are working on the concept of "mine" and "yours" and "don't touch it". However, at 17 months, he still doesn't have the language skills that back up those words. We reinforce them with action. Some things we have duplicates of, so he has his own keyboard and mouse to play with in my office. However, he has recently figured out that my mouse changes things on the screen and his doesn't. So he tries to trade with me.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Ditto the flat under bed storage...that's where mine is. What doesn't fit in there (and it's a lot) I put in some of those stacking crate thingies that are in the closet. I tried the whole tote out thing but for some reason it was more fun to dump the yarn and play in the tote?


----------

